
RoutWire – WireGuard Mesh (PoC) - lorenzo95
https://github.com/lorenzo95/RoutWire/
======
lorenzo95
I developed this app that I use for micro-segmenting networks. It works very
well for me on ubuntu 18.04 as well as raspberry pi's. Sometimes to connect
docker vm's to the reverse proxy without having to use swarm.

A Server assigns all the IP's (v4/v6) and Peer configs via MQTT out of band.
Once the WireGuard Mesh is up, a vxlan interface and babeld create a meshed
layer3 network. It then automatically distributes all bridges such as the one
created by docker or other interfaces into the mesh and everything is
reachable. It can inject a default route from several nodes for redundancy
with different administrative distances.

It is a PoC at this point. I am just curious to hear what you think. I think
there is elegance in the simplicity of this. Solutions exist already in npm
and python but I find these dependencies unnecessary.

Improvements could be using sqlite for example.

